# It Was All Good : The Shaq & Kobe Hip Hop Pictorial!



## K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T. (Apr 3, 2004)

Lets take a trip down... memory lane....


Lil Wayne ft K.O.B.E. B.R.Y.A.N.T -"I Miss My Homies [Remix]"


*And man I miss the times, we would shine, you would keep on your side* 












*You would teach me how to ride and you would teach me how to pry* 









*Then we get on the line and go over our lines* 









*We were in the same position and that's when you change position* 











*I never change and I miss ya, and its strange but I never forget ya* 









*Throw that at you and them snitches homie* 










*And I know that aint you wit that dissin on me* 









*That's why I never replied and never will just let em live phony* 









*If ya ever died I swear to God I got yo kids homie* 










*Whats mine is theirs I gotta give homie, and yea* 











*We still an army in this...homie* 










*Yeah...La Lakers still the shizzle ...homie* 











*Whats really real is you feelin me... homie*









*That Ball Hog behaviour is still in me Shaq but I'm 7.1 assists per game... now... homie * 










*And I aint got time to speak the history* 










*I miss you and I know you missin... me* 









*My other, my partner, I was teacher, he was father* 









*I skilled, he schooled, we chilled, we moved* 









*We thug, we hung, we ate, we slept* 









*We lived, we died, I stayed, you left* 









*Started off two dogs with the same goal * 









*Nothing but two dogs walkin' the same road* 









*Two different cultures, but had the same heart * 









*Enjoyed seeing the light, hated to be in the dark* 









*Where we went wrong...where should i start*









*To Be Continued*


----------



## K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T. (Apr 3, 2004)

*Maybe it was those embarassing baby shots i threw up during playoff games as a rookie * 










*Or maybe it's because i told you to stop eating Burger King and any buttery cookie* 










* Now that old buff guy tried to hit on my wife* 










*And remember that one night which almost took away my life* 









*We made history though* 









*I'm proud you lost weight but you still cant make a free throw* 









*Yes , I still dont like Phil...let him stay in his house in the valley* 
* Oh My Jesus..... is that...John Salley* 










*It's is true what they say...good things come to an end* 










*You have been a worthy enemy and a good friend* 









* A Rodman Sighting...Where * 










*A picture of us smiling together is really rare* 









*If this happens to me this season, we're doomed...plus* 










*We traded Kareem Rush* 









*Yeah, we traded that guy too...couldn't find his place * 









*The Lakers is now my team ...look at the face...*


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

nothing to say but: WOW UR LOCO ESSAY


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice Pictorial Review. :laugh:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Nice! :greatjob:


----------

